# Cover Art: Soul Drinkers 2nd Omnibus by Ben Counter



## Bane_of_Kings (Oct 28, 2009)

The Source is from a forum post in Black Library Bolthole. Scheduled for release in May 2013.


----------



## Archaon18 (Feb 17, 2012)

That looks pretty awesome but not really following the Night Lords, so it may put off hardcore people but I think it is great.


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

Night Lords? That's Soul Drinkers 

Love the picture though.


----------



## Worldkiller (Jun 16, 2010)

I think the odds are good it'll have Daenyathos included in the contents.


----------



## Diatribe1974 (Jul 15, 2010)

Anyone know where I can buy a NEW copy of the 5th book that isn't arse-rapingly bad in price? I don't mind paying 20-30$ for an out of print novel in new condition, but some of these nitwits are charting 40-70$ for new.


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

Diatribe1974 said:


> Anyone know where I can buy a NEW copy of the 5th book that isn't arse-rapingly bad in price? I don't mind paying 20-30$ for an out of print novel in new condition, but some of these nitwits are charting 40-70$ for new.


Thats Hellforged right? I do believe the stores in my area have a copy, shouldn't be to hard to get hold of one for you and ship it down.

Overall not really impressed with that to be honest. I don't recall reading about any Soul Drinker dreadnoughts in the five books I own, maybe there is one in Phalanx or something?

I wasn't all that impressed with the art for the first omnibus either mind you. The covers for _Soul Drinker_, _The Bleeding Chalice_, and _Crimson Tears_ were far beter to me. (Admittedly _Crimson Tears_ was the worst of the three covers for me though, with _Bleeding Chalice_ being the best.)


----------



## Diatribe1974 (Jul 15, 2010)

darkreever said:


> Thats Hellforged right? I do believe the stores in my area have a copy, shouldn't be to hard to get hold of one for you and ship it down.
> 
> Overall not really impressed with that to be honest. I don't recall reading about any Soul Drinker dreadnoughts in the five books I own, maybe there is one in Phalanx or something?
> 
> I wasn't all that impressed with the art for the first omnibus either mind you. The covers for _Soul Drinker_, _The Bleeding Chalice_, and _Crimson Tears_ were far beter to me. (Admittedly _Crimson Tears_ was the worst of the three covers for me though, with _Bleeding Chalice_ being the best.)


If you can get ahold of it for me, PM the cost w/shipping and we'll work something out, okay? And we are talking NEW, yes?


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

darkreever said:


> Overall not really impressed with that to be honest. I don't recall reading about any Soul Drinker dreadnoughts in the five books I own, maybe there is one in Phalanx or something?


There is, its a pretty big plot point.


LotN


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

Diatribe1974 said:


> If you can get ahold of it for me, PM the cost w/shipping and we'll work something out, okay? And we are talking NEW, yes?


As long as I can find a copy then it will indeed be new.


----------



## Phoebus (Apr 17, 2010)

darkreever said:


> I wasn't all that impressed with the art for the first omnibus either mind you.


That's the one by Clint Langley with the solitary Soul Drinker, right? I really liked that one. I thought it was neat how he put together the extravagant power armour, the Space Marine's haughty look - despite the fact that he's an outcast, and the slight evidence of mutation on his face.


----------



## TheGoblin (Jul 19, 2012)

The picture is very cool, not ever been a big fan of the books though. Well actually that's not quite true, I read the first one; didn't like it so gave them a pass. Was that a mistake? Is it a good series that I just didn't give a chance? I'm looking for something new to read at the moment, so I'd love to hear if they're any good.


----------



## Worldkiller (Jun 16, 2010)

I enjoyed it, bit it's not the best stuff to have come out of BL. Not by a long shot.


----------

